# Nest box question



## hollymh (Feb 3, 2012)

My doe has been making a nest in the corner of he hutch, I have a nest box prepped for her since she is at 25 days... Should I let her have the nest box now since she is nesting so strongly or still wait until 28 days?


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd give it to her now.


----------



## brentr (Feb 3, 2012)

No harm in giving it now.  Or you could wait until day 28.  I've done both with no noticeable difference.  If your doe starts pulling hair before you get the nest box in, just be sure to put any pulled hair into the nest box.  This just saves your doe having to pull that much more hair to make her nest to her satisfaction.


----------



## MyLittleParadise (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd go ahead and put it in. Most of the time I just leave the nest box in her cage all the time to get out of the wind.


----------

